# Unable to launch LibreOffice 3.4



## alie (Feb 15, 2012)

I got this error from terminal:

```
[/usr/home/alie]$ libreoffice 
Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not fuction correctly
```

Anyone have solution or same issue?


----------



## x-com (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I have a similar one:

```
Warning: javaldx not found
```
but LibreOffice starts and when I'm editing equations the elements field isn't displayed. Anyone with similar problems?


----------

